# Bicentennial 5 Speed Stingray Nov 76



## mcmfw2 (May 8, 2016)

Fresh out of the detail booth is one Stingray that you don't see too often..and yes it's still wearing its original tires , paint & decals


----------



## duey377 (May 8, 2016)

That's Beautiful Mark. Almost as nice as your 69 Blue 5 spd Sting Ray..


----------



## 67Ramshorn (May 9, 2016)

Hey Mark, you are right. Those are very hard to find especially in excellent condition. I did a few changes to my 76, red white blue stripe seat, RWL rear slik and a baseball bat holder.


----------



## vastingray (May 9, 2016)

Wow that is a super clean bike Mark  nice find


----------

